# FS Girling 60 calipers & carriers



## rromero22 (Apr 4, 2004)

*SOLD SOLD*


_Modified by rromero22 at 7:42 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## rromero22 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FS Girling 60 calipers & carriers (rromero22)*

*Posted in wrong forum, my bad !!!*


----------



## rromero22 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FS Girling 60 calipers & carriers (rromero22)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

